# German Family Moving to Queretaro - housing an school help



## padimark (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm a new member interested in info about Queretaro. My husband an I are moving to Queretaro in spring with our two kids (age 12 and 15). It would be awesome if someone already living there with their familiy would communicate with me! Is there someone who´s kids are visiting the swiss school of Queretaro or the JFK school?

I have a lot of questions as:

which international schools are there in Queretaro?
where is a nice place to live an close to the schools?
Is is important to live in a residence with security?
is there a german community in Queretaro?
how ist the market for furnished houses for rent ?

Hope to hear from you,

good by from the north of Germany


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Willkommen!
Shoot away with those questions! Or send me a PM


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

padimark said:


> I'm a new member interested in info about Queretaro. My husband an I are moving to Queretaro in spring with our two kids (age 12 and 15). It would be awesome if someone already living there with their familiy would communicate with me! Is there someone who´s kids are visiting the swiss school of Queretaro or the JFK school?
> 
> I have a lot of questions as:
> 
> ...




Both, Colegio Suizo and JFK are known to be good schools
Victoria, Cumbres, Alpes, Thomas Jefferson, International school of Queretaro, Wexford, Sunhills valley, all are good schools, depending on where you choose to live.
Nice places to live: Jurica, Juriquilla, Alamos, Campanario, depending on your budget and activities.
Is it important to live in a secured residency? It would be SAFER indeed, most people prefer that option, Queretaro is the 2nd safest state in the Country, yet, you cannot be 100% safe anywhere in the world, so, it depends on how much safety you need.
German community we don't have, but there are some germans in the city, there is also a newcomers club that could be useful.
There are some furnished houses for rent, it is not a big market in Queretaro, but there are some options.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Willkommen!
> Shoot away with those questions! Or send me a PM


Our new member from Deutschland needs to send 5 posts before she can use the PM feature.


----------



## padimark (Aug 12, 2014)

*hallo Gary,*

thank you for the list of schools and places to live.

I have already contacted some of the schools. In 6 weeks we will go to Queretaro an in advace we make appointments wuth the schools an some real estate agents.

For now, we are going on vacation to spain for the nest 2 weeks,

thanks again








GARYJ65 said:


> Both, Colegio Suizo and JFK are known to be good schools
> Victoria, Cumbres, Alpes, Thomas Jefferson, International school of Queretaro, Wexford, Sunhills valley, all are good schools, depending on where you choose to live.
> Nice places to live: Jurica, Juriquilla, Alamos, Campanario, depending on your budget and activities.
> Is it important to live in a secured residency? It would be SAFER indeed, most people prefer that option, Queretaro is the 2nd safest state in the Country, yet, you cannot be 100% safe anywhere in the world, so, it depends on how much safety you need.
> ...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Let me know when you are here, it will be nice to say hallo !


----------



## KimberlyQRO (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello padimark. 

I live in Queretaro and would be happy to answer any of your questions or show you around when you get here. I don't know of a German community, per se, but I work with a German woman and I could put you in touch with her. Perhaps she knows of one. There is also a popular restaurant here that is supposedly German, called Cafe Amadeus, which has excellent cookies. 

Two other schools you might consider are Colegio Celta and Colegio Harvest. To my knowledge, Colegio Swizo is the only one that teaches German, but I could be wrong.

My husband and I do not live in a gated community and we feel very safe where we are. I would say that where you live depends on how much money you have, how big of a yard you want, and what social class you want surrounding you. 

Talk to you soon! Enjoy your vacation!

Kimberly


----------



## bs73 (Mar 29, 2015)

padimark said:


> I'm a new member interested in info about Queretaro. My husband an I are moving to Queretaro in spring with our two kids (age 12 and 15). It would be awesome if someone already living there with their familiy would communicate with me! Is there someone who´s kids are visiting the swiss school of Queretaro or the JFK school?
> 
> I have a lot of questions as:
> 
> ...





Hallo,

I would be interested in your experience now that (i assume) you have been living in queretaro for some time. Can you recommend lofe thee with kids? We are from southern Germany and have two girls 7 and 9. It is very important to me that they get good schooling and can find social contact. Would be great to hear from you.


----------



## alealm (Sep 23, 2015)

bs73 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I would be interested in your experience now that (i assume) you have been living in queretaro for some time. Can you recommend lofe thee with kids? We are from southern Germany and have two girls 7 and 9. It is very important to me that they get good schooling and can find social contact. Would be great to hear from you.


I would like to know as well.
How is it there? where did you choose to live??
Cheers


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bs73 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I would be interested in your experience now that (i assume) you have been living in queretaro for some time. Can you recommend lofe thee with kids? We are from southern Germany and have two girls 7 and 9. It is very important to me that they get good schooling and can find social contact. Would be great to hear from you.


The person who started this thread hasn't been active here in over a year, so I doubt you'll be getting a response from her. Hopefully, some other forum members will be able to answer your question. For now, I have a question: what does "lofe thee" refer to?


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

*Schools and Neighborhoods*

We plan to come to Queretaro this summer to visit the area so your listing of schools and neighborhoods will come in handy. We are considering moving to Queretaro from the US. 



GARYJ65 said:


> Both, Colegio Suizo and JFK are known to be good schools
> Victoria, Cumbres, Alpes, Thomas Jefferson, International school of Queretaro, Wexford, Sunhills valley, all are good schools, depending on where you choose to live.
> Nice places to live: Jurica, Juriquilla, Alamos, Campanario, depending on your budget and activities.
> Is it important to live in a secured residency? It would be SAFER indeed, most people prefer that option, Queretaro is the 2nd safest state in the Country, yet, you cannot be 100% safe anywhere in the world, so, it depends on how much safety you need.
> ...


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

*German Community?*

Have you found a German Community in Queretaro? We are considering moving to Queretaro next summer. We lived in Germany from 2010 - 2014 would love to be able to connect with Germans again, in Mexico]



> I'm a new member interested in info about Queretaro. My husband an I are moving to Queretaro in spring with our two kids (age 12 and 15). It would be awesome if someone already living there with their familiy would communicate with me! Is there someone who´s kids are visiting the swiss school of Queretaro or the JFK school?
> 
> I have a lot of questions as:
> 
> ...


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that I've been living in Queretaro for over three years now. Though I moved down here for my work I do not have a family so I probably won't be able to answer some of those school questions you may have. However, I might be able to help with other questions you may have so please feel free to ask. Good luck on the move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wkelley said:


> Have you found a German Community in Queretaro? We are considering moving to Queretaro next summer. We lived in Germany from 2010 - 2014 would love to be able to connect with Germans again, in Mexico]


Padimark posted her comments here over a year and a half ago and hasn't since returned to the forum, so I doubt you'll be getting an answer from her. In any event, good luck with your proposed move to the lovely city of Querétaro.


----------

